# Silverstone on Monday - Brakes ??



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Guys, I might book onto this last minute. My brakes/fluid are totally standard. 
1. What is the standard fluid like, will it boil up too quickly - last thing I want tis to spend £400 and then have to come in after 3 laps with no pedal ?
2. I wanted to get some upgradedd discs/pads and then take the OEM's off to keep them mkint for re-sale. Will they crack around the holes after just 1 trackday ?
Cheers


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

Radical1 said:


> Guys, I might book onto this last minute. My brakes/fluid are totally standard.
> 1. What is the standard fluid like, will it boil up too quickly - last thing I want tis to spend £400 and then have to come in after 3 laps with no pedal ?
> 2. I wanted to get some upgradedd discs/pads and then take the OEM's off to keep them mkint for re-sale. Will they crack around the holes after just 1 trackday ?
> Cheers


1. Yes. I found that the brake pedal went soft after a very short amount of time. I guess thats the downside of a very heavy car.

2. I also have the OEM's in a box in my garage safe and sound. The holes on the brakes join up very easily. However, worse than that is that the brake pads are quite likely to crack and consume themselves.

After my 2nd track day (first doesn't count as it was wet) the brakes were knackered. Discs cracked, pads cracked into 3 parts each side. They were squealing constantly (on and off the brakes - the pads were binding with the discs all the time).

They may hold together for one track day, but they dont tolerate hard abuse however they receive it.

The brakes are great for the road, not so great for the track!

...Mad


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great, I guess I will be coming to work then !!
Thanks


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

madadd said:


> 1. Yes. I found that the brake pedal went soft after a very short amount of time. I guess thats the downside of a very heavy car.
> 
> 2. I also have the OEM's in a box in my garage safe and sound. The holes on the brakes join up very easily. However, worse than that is that the brake pads are quite likely to crack and consume themselves.
> 
> ...



Fcuking hell, how? Are you a racing driver...... my 2010 GTR is still on the original discs, standard fluid and only on the second set of pads. I've driven 3 Silverstone GP trackdays, the Ring twice and Spa too.
I thought I was quick enough but you must seriously thrash and trash your car unless the 2010 car is much better.....

What year is your GTR ?


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

Radical1 said:


> Great, I guess I will be coming to work then !!
> Thanks


Go enjoy your car @ Silverstone.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

CSL said:


> Fcuking hell, how? Are you a racing driver...... my 2010 GTR is still on the original discs, standard fluid and only on the second set of pads. I've driven 3 Silverstone GP trackdays, the Ring twice and Spa too.
> I thought I was quick enough but you must seriously thrash and trash your car unless the 2010 car is much better.....
> 
> What year is your GTR ?


And I personally know you are a quick driver


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, I think I will do the afternoon only on the standard brakes and fluid. That way I won't knacker the pads and discs. Will definitely upgrade to AP and carbotech in the next few weeks, although the views on AP vs Alcon vs PF seem very varied........... It seems the majority have gone with AP and carbotech so will sheep along with that I think.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

The Alcon discs work out cheaper to instal than AP and are comparable in quality.

D


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> The Alcon discs work out cheaper to instal than AP and are comparable in quality.
> 
> D


Only if your paying someone to do it for you otherwise its the other way round by £50 a corner.


----------

